# Logostyling



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich mal an die Arbeit gemacht um ein Logo zu entwerfen.
Naja Logo will ich es noch nciht nennen, und vom entwerfen will ich unter den Profis hier gar nicht sprechen.

Dieses Logo soll sowohl für Visitenkarten als auch für die Netzseite gedacht sein.

Der Name der "kleinen" Firma ist StickReich, wie der Name schon sagt besticke ich Textilien aller art.(nicht mit der Hand   )

Selbstverständlich erwarte ich mir kein fertiges Logo zu bekommen, jedoch vielleicht ein paar tips von euch wären echt spitze.

LG

Thorsson(sascha)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2004)

Nun ja, wie soll ich sagen, der Name der Firma gefällt mir zumindest. 

Zu dem Logo: Was soll das im Hintergrund darstellen? Eine Deutschlandkarte?

Weiterhin würde ich ein Logo, welches auf Visitenkarten kommt immer ein wenig dezenter gestalten, d.h. auf Farbverläufe, Ebeneneffekte (wie zum Beispiel der Schein nach außen auf Deinem Beispiel) etc. verzichten. Außerdem sollte es auch in Schwarz-Weiß gut aussehen.

Das Logo hat auch meiner Meinung nach irgendwie nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema der Firma zu tun. Bei einer Stickfirma denke ich gleich an Nadel, Stoff und solche Dinge.

Das waren alles so meine ersten Eindrücke, die sind nicht persönlich gemeint, nur halt eine subjektive Meinung vom kleinen Licht ALF.


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Erstmals Danke für deine "konkreten Vorschläge"!

Deiner Meinung nach sollte unbedingt eine Nadel vorkommen?
Das war auch meine 1. Überlegung, allerdings ist es so das die Textilien per Maschine gestickt werden, doch  sticken ist gleich Nadel-ich verstehe was du meinst.
Die D.Karte sollte ich also besser weggeben und irgendwie versuchen die Nadel unterzubringen!

Bis dann

LG
Sascha


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

So..

habe jetzt versucht mal was ganz anderes zu machen.
Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen die Schrift nach den Wellen am S anzupassen.(Kann mir da jemand helfen)

Die Nadel versuche ich nachher einzubauen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von thorsson _
> *Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen die Schrift nach den Wellen am S anzupassen.(Kann mir da jemand helfen)*


Welche PS-Version hast Du? Bei CS kannst Du Schrift automatisch an Pfade anpassen, diesbezüglich einfach mal im Handbuch schauen.

Mir kam grad ne Idee: Wenn Du die Schrift weglassen würdet und nur das R und S irgendwie schön in Szene setzt (mit evtl. weniger 3d-Effekt), könntest Du durch beide Buchstaben die Nadel "rammen", so dass eine Art Dollarzeichen ($) rauskommt. Nur so als Überlegung...


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

ICh mache das mit Fireworks, und da habe ich leider nur die 3er Version!
LG


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

So hier die neueste Ausfertigung des Logos!
Ist dieses besser?

ICh bedanke mich bei euch für die schnellen antworten!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von thorsson _
> *Ist dieses besser?*


Och Mensch, ich habe Dir nur *meine* Sichtweise geschildert. Ob diese nun wirklich Deinem oder anderem oder dem Kundengeschmack entspricht, sei dahingestellt. Ein weiser Spruch von einem mir unbekanntem Menschen: "Schön ist, was gefällt." trifft hier wahrscheinlich zu. Lass Dich nicht von anderen Meinungen leiten und bastel Dir Dein Logo nach Deinen Vorstellungen, wie Du es am Schönsten hälst.

Das soll keineswegs Kritik an Deinen bisherigen Werken ausüben - nur der Weg zur "Selbstfindung", ein Auge für ansprechendes Logo etc.- Design zu entwickeln, was nicht impliziert, dass ich das zuletzt gepostete Werk schlecht finde... 

Ich gebe Dir mal noch zwei Links auf den Weg, die Dich in Deinem Vorhaben sicher unterstützen werden.

http://www.photozauber.de/leseecke/theorie/knowhow/logobau/logobau1.php

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/logodesign.htm

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Noch ein Versuch!

Jetzt habe ich es ähnlich den Dollar Zeichen "versucht"!


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

@ markus


Ne das war nicht unbedingt wegen dir..
ist bastle da schon stundelang rum, versuche das gewisse etwas rauszufiden.
Ich nehme mal an das 90& in diesem Forum mehr ahnung von Grafiken haben als ich, somit ist jeder Beitrag eine neue Idee.

Habe mir Logos von anderen Firmen angeguckt, versucht es gedanklich umzusetzen wie diese entsanden sind.

Werde jetzt mal ein paar Stunden drüber schlafen, vielleicht geht morgen was.

Bis später

Danke für Rat und Hilfe


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Juli 2004)

Die beiden Links von TerrorAlf (An den neuen Nick muss man sich erst mal gewähnen ) dürften dir schon sehr weiterhelfen.
Ich wollte allerdings nur noch anmerken, dass dies eben kein Showroom ist und bevor Thomas das sieht/ließt, poste mal lieber nicht so viel deiner Grafiken  
Wir wollen ja nicht, dass dieser Thread geschlossen wird.


----------



## layla (6. Juli 2004)

Ich finde auch dir sollte das Logo gefallen, aber er sollte halt einen gewissen Wiedererkennungswert haben. Würds für Druck eine Version in S/W machen und für Inet kannst ja eine bunte machen.


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Tut mir leid, wusste nicht das man hier nicht so viel anhänge soll!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich im Fireworks 3 die Schrift an die PFade anpassen kann?<-Habe da vergeblichst gesucht.

Mal schauen ob mir heute was gelingt!

LG

Sascha


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. Juli 2004)

Tach,

kann mich dem ALF nur anschließen. Bei der Erstellung sollte dir nur eins bewusst werden. Stell dir einfach das Logo in der größe von 1 bis 2 cm vor. Wenn dann noch alles erkenn- und lesbar ist, hast du ein gutes Logo. Außerdem sollte man maximal 3 Farben verwenden. Wie auch schon in vielen anderen Threads zu diesem Thema.. bekommst auch du diesen Link (mit 130 inspirierenden Logos) von mir.

_keen!


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Danke für den Link, den habe ich gestern schon in meien Fantasie aufgenommen!
Dort ist wirklich jedes LOGO top.


----------



## solomat (6. Juli 2004)

Mich würde Interessieren warum hier noch keiner die Vektorprogramme angesprochen hat, ist es nicht besser ein Logo als Vektorgrafik zu machen, damit es nicht bei jeder Anwendung (Plakat, Visitenkarte, etc.) neu gemacht werden muss. 

Bin leider nicht der Fachmann darin, daher würde es mich Interessiern, wie ich am besten vorgehe, mein Logo(Photoshop PSD Datei) als Vektorgrafik zu machen. Welches Programm würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## layla (6. Juli 2004)

Freehand oder Illustrator, er benutz Fireworks weiß nicht genau wie das Programm Vektor unterstüzt benutze es nicht.


----------



## thorsson (6. Juli 2004)

Wie sieht denn dann ein Log aus, bzw. was ist mit Vektografiken anderst?


----------



## layla (6. Juli 2004)

Vektorgrafiken kannst du jederzeit größer und kleines skalieren ohne qualitätsverluste.
Probiers am besten aus nimm Photoshop und mach einen kleinen Kreis und skalier in dann größer. Mach das selbe in Illustrator. Fürn Druck ist Vektor auch besser die  Kanten werden nicht pixelig.


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. Juli 2004)

Fireworks kann ich selber nicht wirklich als Vektorprogramm beurteilen. Eigentlich ist es ja eh nur für den Webeinsatz gedacht. An deiner Stelle würde ich mit Illustrator arbeiten, ist aber im Gegensatz zu Photoshop nicht ganz einfach. 

_keen!


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Juli 2004)

ICh würde schon behaupten, dass Fireworks für Vektoren gut einsetzbar ist, allerdings glaube ich, in der Version 3 sah das noch nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## solomat (6. Juli 2004)

Illustrator wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, habe mich mal mit der Testversion hingesetzt und versucht aus einen Foto was zu machen. Kam aber mit den ganzen Pfaden nicht zurecht. Gibt es vieleicht ein paar kleine gute Tutorials wie man aus einen Bild eine Vektrografik macht?


----------



## layla (7. Juli 2004)

Zu Illustrator hab ich eigentlich kaum Tutorials gefunden, wenn nur in englisch oder nur sachen die nicht so besonders interessant sind. Hab mir dann ein Buch gekauft.
Es gibt auch gute Schulungscd zb von http://www.video2brain.com


----------



## Coranor (7. Juli 2004)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn die Lösung doch so nahe liegt. Naja nicht ganz aber im Homepage-Review Forum ist gerade Photozauber.de aktuell und da gibts Tutorials zu Illustrator, in dem Fall das Tutorial "Grundlegendes Gestalten" und "Arbeiten mit Pfaden".

http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator.php


----------



## fluessig (7. Juli 2004)

Ich hab meinen Avatar mit Freehand 10 gemacht. Das bietet auch reichlich Möglichkeiten.


----------



## tool (8. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Ich hab meinen Avatar mit Freehand 10 gemacht. Das bietet auch reichlich Möglichkeiten. *


Ich auch, allerdings ohne jegliche Effekte etc.


----------



## fluessig (8. Juli 2004)

Oh, ich muss mich entschuldigen - ich hab nur die Form in Freehand erstellt (ist nur schwarz und weiß). Die "Effekte" (2 Farbverläufe) kamen eigentlich erst mit PS.


----------

